# Help Please: Stalling / RPM Hunting



## m3dreamin (Apr 30, 2008)

I have a 2003 325i with an AA SC kit on it. It runs perfectly fine during all conditions except when coming to a stop and pulling it out of gear. More times than not, the RPMs nosedive almost to stalling and sometimes the car struggles to bring it back to idle. There are no check lights on the dash. The idle control valve was replaced but did not fully resolve the issue. Once the car gets to idle speed it runs fine. AA has tried a few changes to the software so I'm pretty sure it's not the software at this point. Do you think it could be a loose air filter? Or bad MAF? The MAF is not that old either and it runs fine except during this condition. So I'm leaning against the MAF. If I push the clutch in really slow to disengage I can avoid the stalling condition. It's almost like the engine gets shocked by taking the load off of it. 

Has anyone resolved this issue? I see a lot of threads that were never closed.

All help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## themysteryman83 (May 21, 2009)

Sounds like a vacuum leak that the computer is eventually compensating for.


----------

